# Colorant crystals



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay I have put off getting colorants forever and am finally gonna do it. I want to know more on colorant crystals. I did a search on here and came up with ziltch. So has anyone used them, likes and dislikes would be great. And why does titanium dioxide keep purples and blues from fading to grays? Couldn't find much on that. Thanks Tammy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't use crystal colorants. I prefer the more natural clays and micas for color and that is all that I use.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I use the micas, clays and ultramarines colorants,, I have never used titanium dixoide..so can't help you there.. What type of crystal colorants are you talking about? are they actually crystals
Barbara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I found them on oregontrailsoaps.com . I am looking at cost, they are cheaper and would be a start at colorants, at $2.00 cheaper. Looking at my budget I would be able to get many colors as opposed to just two or three. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy I so recommend using what others you know use. Peacock colors has everything on their site on what colors they turn on milk or non milk soaps. Clays are pretty straight forward, less is more, especially with the red...on the dish you can find a gals old photos of all the clay colors and how the soap turns out with light medium and heavy use. Titanium dioxide, use it really really sparingly it can make your soap flake. I use about 1/4 teaspoon to swirl my 'cream' in the top of my coffee n cream soap, more than that and the swirl material looks like you could pick it off the top of the soap. It's the only time I use it so I have no idea about your question. Good sites that sell mica's give you exact colors also on how they turn. ellensessentials.com who aslo is Ellen Peacock of peacock colors also has an extensive list of what colors herbs turn soap. This way you aren't wasteing your time or your money using products that really don't work well. Vicki


----------

